# Joe's Valley



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

So, I made my way to Joe's Valley today. There was open water around the edges, and the ice was sketchy as best.

But oh, was the scary ice worth it. Caught 23 Cutts in a little less than 2 hours of fishing. The longest I waited between bites was 5 minutes. There were times when I was dropping the bait down and the fish would grab it on the way down. They were hungry.

I also managed to catch 2 in open water where the ice had pulled back about ten feet from shore. It was a great day.

Here's a link to the post I wrote about it on my blog for pics and the like

http://fishonthebrain.blogspot.com/2014/02/best-ice-fishing-day-ever.html


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice post and the pic of the "Yeti's Lair" is neat kind of looks like its held up by ice pillars.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

yeah, it was a lot of fun. Thanks for reading the post! I wanna try and get out somewhere else today, too. I may end up back at Joe's...


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Nice blog and pictures


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks! I'm saving up for a new camera here in a bit, so hopefully the pics will turn out even better in coming trips


----------



## swithers6 (Jul 22, 2014)

We're headed to Joe's Valley this weekend. How do you find the Yeti's Lair? We're new to exploring the area and would love to find it.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

It's right off highway 29 in Straight Canyon, on the right side, just before the dam. I've lived here my entire life, and can't say I've ever heard it called that, but I guess it works.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

MKP said:


> It's right off highway 29 in Straight Canyon, on the right side, just before the dam. I've lived here my entire life, and can't say I've ever heard it called that, but I guess it works.


A buddy of mine nicknamed it that because in the winter, when the water freezes, the icicles look like teeth, and all the snow makes it look like a Yeti/abominable snowman. Hence the nickname, Yeti's Lair


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

It is an apt name, in winter at least. I seem to recall some calling it the Bathtub or Molly's Bathtub or something like that.


----------

